# Elgin Adverts &  Catalog Collective (Ballooner years)



## Balloontyre (May 3, 2014)

I'll be posting catalogs and ads 1933-1945, Please add your contributions.

Fall winter 41/42 sears big book


----------



## Balloontyre (May 4, 2014)

*Spring Summer 1942*

From the Sears big book Spring Summer 1942


----------



## Boris (May 4, 2014)

Thanks for sharing the wealth Ivo! Into the Elgin file these shall go.


----------



## Nickinator (May 4, 2014)

Thanks Ivo, The color is great! 

Nick.


----------



## Balloontyre (May 4, 2014)

*1935 Spring Summer*

1935 Sears Big Book


----------



## Balloontyre (May 4, 2014)

*1936*

1936 Sears, I didn't write down if this was the Spr/Sum or Fall/Winter. I believe Summer??


----------



## Balloontyre (May 4, 2014)

*1934 Spring Summer*

Sears Big Book, Spring Summer 1934


----------



## Balloontyre (May 5, 2014)

*1934 Fall Winter*

Sears Big Book, 1934 Fall Winter


----------



## Balloontyre (May 5, 2014)

Dave Marko said:


> Thanks for sharing the wealth Ivo! Into the Elgin file these shall go.






Nickinator said:


> Thanks Ivo, The color is great!
> 
> Nick.




Right on guys, hope you like the catalog pages, lots of super information.

 As I proof each catalog I will post up the pages, I'm missing some issues, there were 2 per year, so If anyone has some to share please post. 

I thought of doing the same type of post in pre-33 for the 28" wheel Elgins 1920-1933.


----------



## HARPO (May 5, 2014)

Many, MANY THANKS...for being so generous with all of this!


----------



## bricycle (May 5, 2014)

I want that 35 Cadillac and the "sausage tanked" Elgin....


----------



## Oldnut (May 5, 2014)

*Elgin*

Thanks these are great


----------



## Balloontyre (May 5, 2014)

*Fall Winter 37/38*

Sears Big Book, Fall Winter 1937 1938


----------



## cyclingday (May 5, 2014)

Thanks, Ivo.
The scans came out super clean. It makes me want to place an order form from the Big Book.


----------



## mike j (May 6, 2014)

Thanks for sharing Balloontyre, great stuff, not as fantastic as your Bikes & Babes thread, but still up there.


----------



## jkent (May 6, 2014)

Thanks for sharing Ivo..
Great stuff right there! Really like the adverts with the Bluebirds, still want one....... One of these days.
Does anyone have that 1934 Elgin Swift? Looks like a Camelback with a hanging tank.
Would love to see some pictures of an actual bike like this.
JKent


----------



## Balloontyre (May 6, 2014)

bricycle said:


> I want that 35 Cadillac and the "sausage tanked" Elgin....



How about the Gull and a silver tank, from accessories section????


----------



## bricycle (May 6, 2014)

Balloontyre said:


> How about the Gull and a silver tank, from accessories section????




Oh Yea!
...hey, what's up with the early Bluebird being advertized for 37-8??????


----------



## chitown (May 6, 2014)

*Thanks Ivo for posting!*



bricycle said:


> Oh Yea!
> ...hey, what's up with the early Bluebird being advertized for 37-8??????




They spent all the Bluebird budget on tooling for production. Nothing left over for the advertising dept.


----------



## Balloontyre (May 6, 2014)

bricycle said:


> Oh Yea!
> ...hey, what's up with the early Bluebird being advertized for 37-8??????



What specifically stands out?


----------



## Balloontyre (May 6, 2014)

*1938 Spring Summer*

From Sears big book, 1938 Spring Summer.


----------



## bricycle (May 6, 2014)

Balloontyre said:


> What specifically stands out?




The rear wheel stay's.....


----------



## Balloontyre (May 6, 2014)

So an earlier model Bluebird being shown in 37/38? is that what you're seeing saying spottin?


----------



## bricycle (May 6, 2014)

Balloontyre said:


> So an earlier model Bluebird being shown in 37/38? is that what you're seeing saying spottin?




ye-yes sir.


----------



## mike j (May 7, 2014)

jkent said:


> Thanks for sharing Ivo..
> Great stuff right there! Really like the adverts with the Bluebirds, still want one....... One of these days.
> Does anyone have that 1934 Elgin Swift? Looks like a Camelback with a hanging tank.
> Would love to see some pictures of an actual bike like this.
> JKent



 JKent, This is a 1934, tank & pedals are different than the catalog picture & it doesn't have the crossbar. Would be nice if it were a Swift though.


----------



## Balloontyre (May 7, 2014)

*Spring Summer 1943*

From Sears big book, Spring Summer 1943


----------



## bricycle (May 7, 2014)

...fix your old bike, save metal/materials for the war effort....


----------



## Balloontyre (May 8, 2014)

*Mid Summer Sale*

Sears Mid Summer sale catalog, Aug 31 1934. These little mini catalogs are where some odd Elgins show up, anyone have some to share????


----------



## Balloontyre (May 13, 2014)

*Fall Winter 1940 1941*

Sears big book, Fall Winter 1940/41


----------



## bricycle (May 13, 2014)

has anyone ever seen a real "wavy" Rayon cord tire like that? ....not me...


----------



## Balloontyre (May 20, 2014)

*1936 Christmas sale*

Christmas sale catalog 1936,
 RED ROBIN!!!


----------



## Nickinator (May 20, 2014)

Not only that look at the skylark!  I guess we all know what we can restore the parted out skylarks to be now  awesome detective work Ivo!

Nick.



Balloontyre said:


> Christmas sale catalog 1936,
> RED ROBIN!!!


----------



## Balloontyre (May 20, 2014)

Nickinator said:


> Not only that look at the skylark!  I guess we all know what we can restore the parted out skylarks to be now  awesome detective work Ivo!
> 
> Nick.




It's a Lark, looks like a stripped down Skylark. This AD rocks!!!!


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (May 20, 2014)

*Yes*



Balloontyre said:


> It's a Lark, looks like a stripped down Skylark. This AD rocks!!!!




Yes it does thanks!


----------



## rustyspoke66 (May 20, 2014)

bricycle said:


> has anyone ever seen a real "wavy" Rayon cord tire like that? ....not me...




I have this one hanging on the wall. If it's the one your talking about?


----------



## rustyspoke66 (May 20, 2014)

Also have this photoshop job I did a few years ago.


----------



## bricycle (Sep 19, 2014)

what happened to all the pics?????


----------

